# Germany



## Tonyhezz (Jun 22, 2017)

We've just booked ferry for 1st of August and we're hoping to head to Black Forest Lake Constance, and Austria... do you recommend booking sites in advance or is it easy to wild camp and maybe book on a site occasionally as we need. Hopefully you guys (and girls) can help us out.. thank you


----------



## IanH (Jun 22, 2017)

German Aires are called Stelleplatze, Vicarious has a book of all of them, I'd at least have that with me!

Enjoy your trip
:goodluck:


----------



## 1807truckman (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi, weve travelled to Germany many times and never booked a site, there are so many Stelleplatz about we've never had the need to book a site. When we've been down to Bodensee (Lake Constance) we stay at one of the Stelleplatz at Meersberg usually the first one on the left as you climb up out of Meersberg, or the one on Reichenau. Have a great time.

Graham


----------



## Weston (Jun 22, 2017)

We use the Bord Atlas, with POI's loaded on the Tomtom. Never booked anywhere in Germany just turn up occasionally the one you want might be full (I can only recall this once or twice) if that is the case the next one is normally not that far away. Many are free, the Stellplatz that do charge are normally pretty reasonable. With such a good network of places to stay we have never seen the need to wild camp in Germany.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 23, 2017)

Agree that no need to book ahead in Germany unless you are heading for the Beer Festival or similar. Stellplatz in every second or third village in some areas give you plenty of choice. We use Camperstop Europe from Vicarious Books which doesn't have all places, but more than enough for us - and covers 20 countries as well.  Not so many places in Austria, but enough.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jun 23, 2017)

If you want to stop on Stellplaetze ensure you have a good collection of coins - 1 euros for the overnight tariff, and 10 and 20 cents for the water and dump. Some have machines for card payment but we found them to only take EC Karte, not Visa or MC. 

Of course, many of them are free  

This one is one of my favs - Wohnmobilstellplatz Sasbachwalden | Sasbachwalden

Lovely little town with marked walking routes through the vineyards and hills, and Schnappsbrunnen trail where you wander, evermore erratically, between the Brunnen tasting the wares as you go - with honesty boxes for a token payment. 

Die Schnapsbrunnenwege | Sasbachwalden

4019 Wohnmobilstellplätze in Deutschland auf der Karte finden | Stellplatz.Info


----------



## barryd (Jun 23, 2017)

As above.  All I Would add is that there are less Stellplatz in Austria but there are also less motorhomes as I think the dreaded GO Box puts many off.  Its a shame as its stunning especially the Austrian Lakes east of Salzburg.  Will be heading that way myself on Wednesday.

Unless you really want to use campsites you really dont have to.


----------



## Tonyhezz (Jun 23, 2017)

*Thank you*

Thanks for all your messages they are very helpful


----------



## smudge5577 (Jun 27, 2017)

Just back from a trip to France, Germany and Austria, personally I found the Stellplatzes in Germany fantastic. I use an app called "Mobil life". It's in German and the software could be a little bit more intuitive but it has a very comprehensive list of stellplatzes. Some are free but even for the paid ones I don't think we paid more than a few euros.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 27, 2017)

smudge5577 said:


> Just back from a trip to France, Germany and Austria, personally I found the Stellplatzes in Germany fantastic. I use an app called "Mobil life". It's in German and the software could be a little bit more intuitive but it has a very comprehensive list of stellplatzes. Some are free but even for the paid ones I don't think we paid more than a few euros.



Off to Germany in a few weeks, looked on the Apple Store, but could not find the app you mention ... does it have another name?  
Thanks
K


----------



## witzend (Jul 14, 2018)

*Bit late I know*



Clunegapyears said:


> Off to Germany in a few weeks, looked on the Apple Store, but could not find the app you mention ... does it have another name?
> Thanks
> K



Reisemobil-Stellplatz suchen - Promobil


----------

